# Porlex problems



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Setting down to fine and the whole thing seizes up, sounds like its chewing itself to bits and generally makes me feel like things are gonna fall to bits... Advice anyone?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Don't force it if you think you can feel it locking up. I find around 3 clicks out from the grinder locking up that the burrs turn freely with no significant contact, that's as tight a setting as I ever use, even 7 clicks out is a relatively fine grind.

The outer burr floats so the burrs can touch over a range of settings, but will centre up as you crank, especially with beans being ground.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Mine seems to be seizing at about two clicks out... 6 clicks seemed to get around the right time for a shot but felt more like it was just choking the machine and then gushing. Wasn't like this initially... I think an email to porlex may be in order. Cheers.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Look at seized as "0", at 2 clicks yes, I'd expect to feel some resistance from the burrs.

What are the shots tasting like & what sort of time & brew ratio are you getting?


----------

